# Nothingland Down!



## BOZ (Aug 13, 2005)

oh no, the universe is collapsing in on itself!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 13, 2005)

This was announced about a week in advance, and it will be back in about a week. There's a temporary hangout here: http://campntl.someitguy.com/index.php


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 14, 2005)

Hahhaha.....love....


----------



## Algolei (Aug 14, 2005)

What's "no thin gland?"  Some forum for those "fatbeards" I keep hearing about? :\


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 14, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> What's "no thin gland?"  Some forum for those "fatbeards" I keep hearing about? :\



Something like that, minus the fatbeards.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 14, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Something like that, minus the fatbeards.



So you're saying...what, exactly?  BOZ has been banned from there?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 14, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> So you're saying...what, exactly?  BOZ has been banned from there?



Shock! Horror! What are you implying exactly? Everybody knows that fatbeards can't get dates. And Boz is married.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 14, 2005)

Very interesting...


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 14, 2005)

Eh guys, will it be back up in time for me to come out of vacation?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 14, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Eh guys, will it be back up in time for me to come out of vacation?




I have no idea when you are coming out of vacation, but it will be back in about a week.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 15, 2005)

I asked to be kicked out till the 22nd and Thomas kicked me to the 24th for good measure


----------



## Algolei (Aug 15, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Everybody knows that fatbeards can't get dates. And Boz is married.



So you're saying...that...uh...now he's married, so he _can_ get dates??


----------



## Whirligig (Aug 15, 2005)

Reminder:

Nothingland gathering at GenCon on Saturday, 8/20 at 6pm.  We will meet at the ENWorld Booth.

Dinner will be at 6:30 at Alcatraz.  We've got a special room reserved.  All Nothinglander's welcome!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, most of them welcome.  Except that one guy.  And that one other guy.  Oh, and that other guy, the stinky one...


----------



## diaglo (Aug 15, 2005)

so only guys are being left out.

what about CPG?


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 15, 2005)

I miss Nothingland...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 15, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I miss Nothingland...



 It's actually possible to sneak in if you are a true infraweb ninja.

Or know someone who is and just follow their trail of bread crumbs in.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 15, 2005)

Its easy enough to sneak in, but I'm taking the week off, at least from the real site; I'm periodically visiting Camp Nothingland.

Th scary thing is that we are coming up with a diabolical plan to keep the refugee camp open even after the gates of Nothingland have reopened. I'm sure that if our evil plans work out, it will cause a great calamity!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 15, 2005)

I think you should concentrate on getting people to post there *now* and worry about later, later.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I think you should concentrate on getting people to post there *now* and worry about later, later.




Hey, I'm a messenger, not a recruiter.

And why do you keep accusing me of being Izrador?


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> And why do you keep accusing me of being Izrador?



Why do you keep being Izrador?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why do you keep being Izrador?




I am not Izrador. I know who Izrador is. Some might be surprised by who he is, but I am not him. I am not saying who Izrador is, but it is not me.

  <---- See, that's me.

  <---- See, that's a different person. That's Izrador.

Get it? I don't want to have to do this again!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I am not Izrador. I know who Izrador is. Some might be surprised by who he is, but I am not him. I am not saying who Izrador is, but it is not me.
> 
> <---- See, that's me.
> 
> ...



Dude, I know who Izrador is too. It's called teasing, and apparently I am really bad at it. :\


----------



## Darkness (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I am not Izrador. I know who Izrador is. Some might be surprised by who he is, but I am not him. I am not saying who Izrador is, but it is not me.
> 
> <---- See, that's me.
> 
> ...



Edena? Is that you?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Edena? Is that you?




I wonder if it would make the real Edena angry if I answered yes. Actually I thought my post was less Edena and more Time Cube.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would make the real Edena angry if I answered yes. Actually I thought my post was less Edena and more Time Cube.



You brought up Time Cube. You are worse that Izrador.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You brought up Time Cube. You are worse that Izrador.




You are educated stupid!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would make the real Edena angry if I answered yes.



 The real Edena would probably say:

:look of horror:


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You are educated stupid!



You are right!


----------



## francisca (Aug 16, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, most of them welcome.  Except that one guy.



Why do you speak about yourself in third person?


----------



## Algolei (Aug 16, 2005)

I _always_ talk about myself in the third person.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 16, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> I _always_ talk about myself in the third person.




That's weird. I also only talk about you in the third person.... except when I'm talking to you in the second person.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> That's weird. I also only talk about you in the third person.... except when I'm talking to you in the second person.



That's weird, because I talk about me in the first person.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's weird, because I talk about me in the first person.



That's _really_ weird, because wh....  What are we talking about again? :\


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> That's _really_ weird, because wh....  What are we talking about again? :\



I don't lnow what I am talking about.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally, I fit in! :celebrate: :celebrate: :dance to the music:


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Finally, I fit in! :celebrate: :celebrate: :dance to the music:



Oh, come on, I know I've always fit it.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah but you're really tiny.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Yeah but you're really tiny.



No, not me, _me_. Do I understand now?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Do I understand now?




No, you don't. You never do.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> No, you don't. You never do.



NOT ME, _ME_!!!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> NOT ME, _ME_!!!




I meant _you_, not you.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I meant _you_, not you.



Oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry.




[Nelson]Ha!Ha![/Nelson]


----------



## BOZ (Aug 17, 2005)

Whirligig said:
			
		

> Reminder:
> 
> Nothingland gathering at GenCon on Saturday, 8/20 at 6pm.  We will meet at the ENWorld Booth.
> 
> Dinner will be at 6:30 at Alcatraz.  We've got a special room reserved.  All Nothinglander's welcome!




will be there, provided i can still make it to the con!


----------



## Staffan (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> NOT ME, _ME_!!!



With you, it's always "Me, me me."

You should change your name to Mimi.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> With you, it's always "Me, me me."
> 
> You should change your name to Mimi.



You should change your name to Meany.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You should change your name to Meany.




You should change your name to Que'Thish'Nagrem$^)(&^!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You should change your name to Que'Thish'Nagrem$^)(&^!



Why?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why?




Same reason Staffan should change his name to Mimi.


----------



## The Traveler (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You should change your name to Que'Thish'Nagrem$^)(&^!



Hmm...


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> That's weird. I also only talk about you in the third person.... except when I'm talking to you in the second person.



 What the hell *is* second person, anyway?


----------



## The Traveler (Aug 18, 2005)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> What the hell *is* second person, anyway?



First person is "I, my," and so forth. Second person is "you, your," and third person is "he, his."


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> What the hell *is* second person, anyway?




If you're the DM in your group, you typically speak to your players in the second person when describing a scene. That last sentence was also in the second person.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You should change your name to Que'Thish'Nagrem$^)(&^!



My father's name was Que'Thish'Nagrem$^)(&^!



			
				Randolpho said:
			
		

> What the hell *is* second person, anyway?



First person holds door open.  Second person gets eaten by monster.  Third person earns all the XP.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 18, 2005)

kill them, take their stuff.  or at least, kick them in the junk and take their wallet.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2005)

i got a lovely bunch of wallets.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 18, 2005)

i've got a lovely bunch of coconuts!


----------



## A2Z (Aug 18, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Something like that, minus the fatbeards.



And postwhores. Don't forget we have postwhores. Right Krishnath?


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i got a lovely bunch of wallets.



 There they are all standing in a row.


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 19, 2005)

So what's the ETA for the reopening of our home?  I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 19, 2005)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> So what's the ETA for the reopening of our home? I wasn't paying attention.




http://p1.forumforfree.com/ntl-vt474-quietcool.html



			
				Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> Quick status update.  I'm waiting for the owner of the NTL domain to get back in town so we can change the domain name servers.  My orginal plan failed because SBC supplied false or wrong information.  Thus the easy solution is not available.
> NTL should be up before too long, next few days.  Everything else will be longer.  No time frame at this point.  I have to change ISPs and getting them out to install new lines is a pain.
> South Western Bell is a poopy company and I encourage everybody that uses them for anything to find somebody else.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 19, 2005)

yuck.  guess like after gencon then!


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

Where have I been posting, then?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 19, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Where have I been posting, then?



www.hothalflings.com


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

_NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey!  What happened to my Nothingland football team? :\ It says I can't access it anymore because it's not mine!


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Hey!  What happened to my Nothingland football team? :\ It says I can't access it anymore because it's not mine!



 I'm getting the same thing.

And can anyone get in to Nothingland yet? It's been a week now...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 19, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> can anyone get in to Nothingland yet? It's been a week now...



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2502567&postcount=62


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm getting the same thing.



 I want to re-edit my pre-rankings again.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you know when the draft is?


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

Uh...Ssssssssseptember 1st?  I think?

I just need to make sure I don't get Peerless Price again, like I always do, every year without fail.  (Nice guy.  Poor Fantasy Football choice, though.)


----------



## diaglo (Aug 19, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Uh...Ssssssssseptember 1st?  I think?
> 
> I just need to make sure I don't get Peerless Price again, like I always do, every year without fail.  (Nice guy.  Poor Fantasy Football choice, though.)



D'oh...

diaglo "who lives in Atlanta and can't help but feel for you" Ooi


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey, I like Peerless, nice guy, he's even great to watch play, I really love it--but where the hell do all his points go?  He gets none!  What he does isn't valuable for Fantasy Football purposes.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

Algolei, do you remember the password to the league? I thought I try joining again to see if it just got wiped out. I have the league number, but not the password.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 20, 2005)

you guys are friggin' silly, ya know that?


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 20, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> you guys are friggin' silly, ya know that?



Who, me, or me?


----------



## Staffan (Aug 20, 2005)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> you guys are friggin' silly, ya know that?



We certainly try.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 20, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Algolei, do you remember the password to the league?



Oh hell no.  Remembering that would require, like, a mind or something.


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 20, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Oh hell no.  Remembering that would require, like, a mind or something.



 Remember: A mind is a terrible thing to taste. 


Really, it's awful. All slimy and mealy.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 21, 2005)

Rando my friend, I don't remember a thing.


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 22, 2005)

Er.. um....

That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> Er.. um....
> 
> That's probably a good thing.



I saw EVERYTHING, you sick mofo.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 22, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I saw EVERYTHING, you sick mofo.



 I blame Leopold for posting the pictures.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

that statement works for quite a few situations!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that statement works for quite a few situations!



 ...and that's the story you told to the cops, and you're sticking to that story.  

Man, I'm jonesin' for a fix!  2d6 made a good effort at a substitute board, but only a few people are there.  A certain second rate Nothingland poster has *his* own board, but we won't even discuss that.  I need my Nothingland!  I need to be mean to people!!!!!  ~runs off weeping bitterly~


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, I've been suffering a little withdrawl myself. Curse TH and his irrational need to move!!!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, what is that all about anyway?  why can't we all just live in our moms' basements for the rest of our lives?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been suffering a little withdrawl myself. Curse TH and his irrational need to move!!!



 He was having nesting instincts, since his wife (Paksennarion) is pregnant and about to give birth again.  So he just provided a bigger and better nest.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

Its back up.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

woohoo!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Its back up.



 ...and you beat me to it here, too.  Dagnabbit!  Why must you steal all the glory from me?!!?!?!?!

~runs off weeping bitter tears~

~stomps on a praying mantis on the way out~

~keeps on running and weeping~


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ...and you beat me to it here, too. Dagnabbit! Why must you steal all the glory from me?!!?!?!?!




[Nelson]Ha! Ha![/Nelson]


----------



## Ninja Zorak (Aug 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ~stomps on a praying mantis on the way out~




Thank you! Your leg made a nice, meaty snack!


----------



## Algolei (Aug 22, 2005)

What about its back??


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 23, 2005)

Disregard everything you see here.  Nothingland is not back up and we don't want to see you there.   









Just kidding.  Gosh, I actually sounded harsh there.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 23, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> What about its back??




baby's got back.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> baby's got back.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

Since I'm apparently summoned by the image of my own back. . .



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> A certain second rate Nothingland poster has *his* own board, but we won't even discuss that.




Gentleman, surely you remember the rule about no cross-board animosity? If you have a problem with someone on Nothingland, please keep it *there.* Snide comments about those folks here aren't appropriate.

Thanks!


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

NOW where'd it go?  I was just posting on it and pfft!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 20, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> NOW where'd it go?  I was just posting on it and pfft!




I'd like to know the same thing. But hey, Thomas was asking what we'd do if Nothingland went away. Then he removed himself. I'm beginning to get the feeling that he's decided to nuke it.

Either that or he's taken it offline to reinvent it yet again.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

I was afraid of both those possibilities.

So.

Wanna start our own board?


----------



## spatha (Dec 20, 2005)

So ten its Down I have been trying for some time now and Nothing.???


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

Uh-oh!  I think the server's off-line.  There are some other boards down at the moment.


----------



## spatha (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes even S/O  for you to Algolei ??


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

Gadzooks, half the internet seems to be missing!   

This is brutal.  Five of my nine usual websites are down!!


----------



## spatha (Dec 20, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> Yes even S/O  for you to Algolei ??



Who?


----------



## spatha (Dec 20, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Who?





What do you mean WHO ??  Geez...


----------



## Algolei (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't have an S/O.  Just an I/O.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 20, 2005)

Well it looks like it's back. Leave it to me to jump to conclusions before waiting for the situation to play out.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 20, 2005)

yay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Huh. Account creation doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Huh. Account creation doesn't seem to be working.



Uh-oh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Took 'em long enough to get me sent out my confirmation email.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 20, 2005)

that should be interesting.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 20, 2005)

and down again...and back up


----------



## fett527 (Dec 20, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that should be interesting.



We'll see, if it's still there.  It's not responding for me right now, anyone else?

EDIT: may have a been hiccup.  Short lived.


----------



## PirateMary (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite site in the whole wide world....gone...can't get there....am I not welcome?....AAAAAAAAAH....someone help me....please....can't go on without it...life...leaving me...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, who's killing the server...


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 20, 2005)

Coming up for me.


----------



## reveal (Dec 20, 2005)

Well crappit!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

:\ Wacky!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm not having any trouble going in and out, in and out, in and ...

diaglo "somebody's got a squeeze box" Ooi


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> diaglo "somebody's got a squeeze box" Ooi



I wonder who.....

waitaminute, could that be you?!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, that stinks. I find myself cruising those boards more often then these boards anymore.

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

AIYAH!!!!


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2005)

Can't get in now.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 21, 2005)

Christ, NTL is going down more often than ENworld these days


----------



## BOZ (Dec 21, 2005)

really?  i might just have to visit more often.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 21, 2005)

Still down.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2005)

NTL works again for me now.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 21, 2005)

They've got some real idiots for administrators these days.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 21, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> They've got some real idiots for administrators these days.



i resemble that remark.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 21, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> They've got some real idiots for administrators these days.



 You're an admin at Nothingland now?? 

(Doesn't mean as much when you don't know who I am over there...)


----------



## fett527 (Dec 21, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You're an admin at Nothingland now??
> 
> (Doesn't mean as much when you don't know who I am over there...)



Why Dimwhit, you sly dog.  I would never have pegged you for an NTLer.  And if so you should know there are a lot of new admins.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 21, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why Dimwhit, you sly dog.  I would never have pegged you for an NTLer.




And I will probably never know for sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. 

As for all the admins...I think TH went out of town and his kids have been wreaking some havoc...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 21, 2005)

actually, he asked me to run the site for a few days, and i forgot to turn the server on a few times.


----------



## A2Z (Dec 22, 2005)

You're all nuts! NTL hasn't been down at all. Maybe you're all just banned?


----------



## Algolei (Dec 23, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I think TH went out of town and his kids have been wreaking some havoc...



Were not!  We were good!  Just ask the neighbours okay don't ask the neighbours but we were good!!


----------

